# Jill (ChiChi) has passed



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So sad to read that a friend of some of us died on Monday. It was Jill Strauss, Dink's mom. We met her on SM years ago and several times at Pat's Puppy Parties. She recently celebrated her 47th wedding anniversary. Here she was at Pat's in the center back with her arm on the chair and Dink in her arms. Her husband said that Dink will be at her funeral as she wished. Please keep her family in your thoughts.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How sad to hear this news about one of our sm family. I didn't know Jill very well but we did meet at Pat's a few years back. It's hard to chat with everyone sometimes at a party but here's a photo I took of her. Everyone had fun and of course we all loved meeting the pups.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this! I remember meeting her at Pat's in 2011. My deepest sympathies to her friends and family!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sad to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue do you know what happened. Was Jill sick? I love that she wanted Dink at her funeral. That is something i would want also. Please let her husband know I send my condolences


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deepest condolences to Jill's husband & family. Thank you Sue, for letting people know.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sad. Do you know what happened?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear this news. Sorry for her family.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this sad news. Will keep the family and friends in my prayers.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for this news. I did not know her, but hate to hear it. Will keep her family in my prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

My deepest sympathy and prayers go out to Jill's husband and family. My heart goes out to her precious Dink, too.

Sue, as others here have asked ... do you know what happened to Jill? I see that Jill posted on SM not too long ago (August 28th).


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

Maglily said:


> How sad to hear this news about one of our sm family. I didn't know Jill very well but we did meet at Pat's a few years back. It's hard to chat with everyone sometimes at a party but here's a photo I took of her. Everyone had fun and of course we all loved meeting the pups.


Wishful thoughts to her family. Someone should get this beautiful photo of her to the family.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

So very sad  . Prayers being lifted and condolences to all who loved her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know what happened but I'll message her husband. I'm just so stunned and didn't want to ask too many questions too soon. Will check with him and let him know that we all send our condolences. Some SM people have written on her fb page who were friends with her on there.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I don't know what happened but I'll message her husband. I'm just so stunned and didn't want to ask too many questions too soon. Will check with him and let him know that we all send our condolences. Some SM people have written on her fb page who were friends with her on there.




I searched 'puppy party' here on SM and there are a number of photos of pat's parties and one photo in particular that Donna posted is just beautiful. It's so sad and she was just too young.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So sad.
Prayers and condolences to her husband and family.
Her SM family will miss her.
Bittersweet that her baby could be at the funeral. ..so touching. 
That touched my heart and brought me to tears.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The photo of her that is on her FB page is almost unrecognizable. She was so thin and gaunt looking......she had to be sick. 

Jill came to a few parties, with her husband and one with her daughter and grandchild.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh no. So sorry to see this sad news. Jill was a lovely lady. This particular party was special for me because of meeting so many awesome members. Jill was one of them. We had so many laughs!!!

Thank you sweet Sue. 
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of the passing of one of our SM family.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So sorry to hear this news. My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

This is very sad news. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------

